# John Deere Lanz 500 ( German )



## krazyhorse (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello everyone, just found this forum. I've got a german made John deere lanz 500 tractor. I've had it for two years and have developed a problem with the hydraulics on the three point hitch.I suspect the power cylinder is leaking and have checked it by closing the lowering control valve and shutting the engine down and it immediately drifts down pretty fast. I know this is no every day tractor here in the states,but if anyone knows somebody that has one I would love to get in touch with them concerning parts. I have a manual and a parts book on the tractor but my home town JD dealer can't make heads or tails of it.The tractor is suppose to be the same as a 3010 but the pics in the 3010 book dont look the same.I think the year is around 1962 or so, its a four cyl diesel. Any leads would be appreciated. I'm going to pull the hydraulics down and take the cyl. out and take a chance on an independant rebuilder being able to match the V-ring packing and hopefully the relief valve isn't damaged.

thanks for any advice

Alan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Alan, my apologies for letting this get by without an answer. Not sure how I missed this. The best bet is to do what you already mentioned and take the 3 pt. hitch lift cylinder and valve apart for a looksee. Could be that it is just a blow packing or the lift cylinders need a repack. 

If you are needing parts, give my buddy Ricky a call at my Deere dealer 1-800-726-7172 and tell him Randy sent you. 

Do any of these diagrams look familiar parts wise? 

<img src="http://jdpc.deere.com/pimages/R819/R819___________UN01JAN94.gif">

<img src="http://jdpc.deere.com/pimages/R472/R4729__________UN01JAN94.gif">

<img src="http://jdpc.deere.com/pimages/R523/R5234__________UN12DEC94.gif">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Again my apologies for missing this post and an embarrassed belated welcome to Tractor Forum! :friends: :cheers:


----------



## krazyhorse (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey Randy
Thats okay on the post,frankly I wasn't really looking for any replies in the states. These are not so common tractors here and not to many people have them.I guess I need to try the lottery .All the used tractors in the country and I buy one that is as about as unfamiliar to anyone as it gets.I have found a man in Finland that I have been emailing and he said they were comman there and I was on the right track. I have pulled the hydraulics down and the bore was egged and the packing was bad,and I have since had it bored and sleeved and new packing and it works good now. My friend also sent me instructions on how to adjust the internals,but I had already put it back in,so now I have to wait for the weather to break so I can pull it back out and tweak the control valve.

Alan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Well, sounds like you have made some serious progress! :thumbsup: Your tractor is VERY similar to the 3010 but there are differences. Really glad to see that you replied back. :cheers: If you need help in the future; please post me here and I am sure that Ricky will be glad to help you out.


----------

